# Quick and Dirty Trip to Shuttleworth Collection Feb 2015



## Rocketeer (Feb 4, 2015)

Did a quick trip to Shuttleworth to do some research into the Camel......very cold but the aircraft made it warm!! Lots of work going on. The beautiful sea Hurri should be back in the air this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 4, 2015)

Great stuff Tony, and you beat me to it. I was going to get around to posting a 'Walk-around Tour' with photos taken when we visited after the D-day show at DX back in May.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2015)

Excellent shots Tony!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 4, 2015)

Sweet stuff for sure. Thanks Tony.

Cheers.

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2015)

With all here.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks for taking the time to post Tony. I know you must be excited about the Hurricane flying again. The Spitfire looks on it's way as well. A flyable VIII or IX?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 5, 2015)

Andy, the Spit is an airworthy MkV, clipped wing, which was flying for many years in the colours of a Czech RAF Sqn.
It's been under deep refurb for a year or two, and should be back in the air soon. During our visit last May, there were some (replica) Browning .303 MGs on a bench, which the engineers had made from scratch, presumably to fit to the wings ! 
It's possible that the cannon, and the ammo box in the background, were also built by the staff - wonderful work.


----------



## Rocketeer (Feb 5, 2015)

The ammo box is nice. Better Nick than mine off N3200


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for the info Terry.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2015)




----------

